# I'm stupid I know, but...



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

> I'm stupid I know, but...


 I have a scalp irritation and I've been on these forums and it
seems like there are some mice that have my problem all over there body (I feel for them because my thing that I call
'huge' is tiny compared to what those poor guys have)...

Could I have gotten something from my mice or am I freaking over nothing?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I suggest a doctors appointment for you and a vets appointment for your animals.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Be much better you going to the vets and the Mice the Doctors.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

What?

Ringworm is transferrable across species as well as other fungals, but to my knowledge each animal has it's own mites, including mice and humans.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I understand that while most species of parasites have a preferred organism, they will also dine on the available meal that happens their way. They don't always survive on the wrong host, but if they can jump between the two species, or if there is a big enough population where the ones that die just get replaced, then there could be a related problem.

Does anyone watch "Infested," its a show on animals planet. A recent episode featured a birds nest that fed a large amount of mites, but when the home owners took down the nest, the starving mites infested the house and were biting the people.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ugh. I can vouch for the willingness of mousie mites to taste other species. If it ever happens, you should not scratch!! If you leave the bites alone they go away in a few days, but if you scratch, they last for a couple of weeks. I suppose scratching drives the reaction that produces the itch, creating a whole lot of histamine that persists. Awful!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> What?
> 
> Ringworm is transferrable across species as well as other fungals, but to my knowledge each animal has it's own mites, including mice and humans.


canine scabies afflicts humans,my whole family caught it when my sister bought a puppy back from some rotter selling it in a pub.She had to have 2 weeks off work incase the vulnerable patients she works with caught it and all the family dogs had to be treated to.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

The itching is a result of the saliva that the parasites inject into you, like mosquitoes. It is an anti coagulant (blood thinner), and for whatever reason it makes it worse when you spread it around via scratching.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Scratching also opens up the skin, increasing your vulnerability to infection and lengthening your healing time. Definitely see a doc if you've got a scaly patch you're worried about and you don't already have a diagnosis of eczema or another dermatitis condition. My brother put off seeing a doc about the scaly/nobbly patch on the back of his head, and the damage to his scalp from the fungal infection became permanent. Even though he has a terribly receding hairline, he doesn't want to shave his head because the scar tissue is worse. :shock:


----------

